# ADVICE FROM A "GREY BEARD"



## Freon (Dec 11, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am hoping that the results flood into the state boards this week; just like everyone who took the test in October. No one should have the results hanging over their head during the Christmas Season. But, with the exception of a handful of states that have a proven track record for being quick to inform, most of ya'll will be waiting until January for "The Letter". It is easy to say this from my vantage point, but try to relax and enjoy yourself. Do your best to keep focused on the positive things going on around you. Your kids will still throw snowballs at you reguardless of the exam results, your parents will still let you come to their house for dinner if you are back in the saddle for April, your spouse will still happily spend your paycheck if the letter from the board starts of with "We regret to inform you...", and your dog will still hump your leg no matter what.

Now I need to climb down from the pulpit and wait for the good news to roll in......

Freon


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

I am waiting on results and I'm surprised how I'm really not stressing about it at all. I'd really like to get the outcome sooner rather then later, but I know that getting worked up about it isn't going to change anything. I think it has helped to look back at when the results have come out for various states for past testing periods. From that info I've pretty much worked out that I shouldn't expect to see my results until the last week of December at the earliest. So I'll wait, patiently for now, but two weeks from now that may be an entirely different story.


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 11, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> I am waiting on results and I'm surprised how I'm really not stressing about it at all. I'd really like to get the outcome sooner rather then later, but I know that getting worked up about it isn't going to change anything. I think it has helped to look back at when the results have come out for various states for past testing periods. From that info I've pretty much worked out that I shouldn't expect to see my results until the last week of December at the earliest. So I'll wait, patiently for now, but two weeks from now that may be an entirely different story.


I was like you until yesterday, when that blurb was posted on the TX PE yahoo board. A blurb that has yet to be denied by anyone.

All of a sudden a significant portion of my mental functioning is dedicated to thinking about it. Non-stop. Started thinking about it at 5:30 this AM. The more I try to get a grip the more often I check this site and others. I've always been bad about this sort of thing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm surprising blase about getting the results in. I figured I'd be a worry-wart about it, but it hasn't been that bad.


----------



## jroyce (Dec 11, 2007)

I got to agree with the captain and roadwreck... waiting this time around isn't that big of a deal. Maybe it's just the fact that we have been here before and now the wait is just the wait...

That and we know about all the jokesters that like to throw out the results are here threads... Funny guys!!! :Locolaugh:


----------



## annie (Dec 11, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> I am waiting on results and I'm surprised how I'm really not stressing about it at all. I'd really like to get the outcome sooner rather then later, but I know that getting worked up about it isn't going to change anything. I think it has helped to look back at when the results have come out for various states for past testing periods. From that info I've pretty much worked out that I shouldn't expect to see my results until the last week of December at the earliest. So I'll wait, patiently for now, but two weeks from now that may be an entirely different story.




Well I too am waiting for the results and cant stop thinking about it all, with everyone asking me how I did and when I will get my results. I know I will get my results end of Jan being CA and all but am still freaking out.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

annie said:


> Well I too am waiting for the results and cant stop thinking about it all, with everyone asking me how I did and when I will get my results. I know I will get my results end of Jan being CA and all but am still freaking out.


Take deeeep soooooothing breaths...

The way I look at it, fretting over the test results isn't going to help anything. If I passed great, if I didn't oh well; I guess I'll just have get geared up for a bit more studying. It's not going to be the end of the world either way, and worrying about it is only going to make the wait for them to arrive seem that much worse. I say relish these days while you still can, b/c whether we passed or failed I'm pretty sure not many of us who took the test in October are studying right now.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually, I think I have the best solution. Do like me, Plan a 5 day trip with your friends (and NO WIVES) to VEGAS around the time results should start to come in. It gives you something to get so excited about, you almost forget you took the exam, and in a couple of days, I'll be so drunk, I won't care!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 12, 2007)

jroyce said:


> I got to agree with the captain and roadwreck... waiting this time around isn't that big of a deal. Maybe it's just the fact that we have been here before and now the wait is just the wait...


Nah, I'm a n00b to the wait. I'm just world famous for my lackadaisical (sp?) outlook.

My wife got incensed last night when I told herr I'd rip open the envolpe when I get it, rather than wait and open it w/her there. I might wait for her to get home, though....


----------



## jroyce (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ My wife gets home before me usually so I don't even get the option to open it up. Last time it was opened about 2 hours before I even got home. :smileyballs:


----------



## Desert Engineer (Dec 12, 2007)

My wife gets home before me, so I called her to ask if I passed. She told me that I failed, and then joked at my pain. After I pouted for about 30 seconds, she told me I passed. At which point, I was happy to pass and upset that she F-d with me; I then did the victory lap around the office and totally forgot about her messing with me. Apparently this was her way of getting back at me for the months I was a grouch while studying.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

you know I havent been worrying about the results this time as much as in the past


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 12, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> you know I havent been worrying about the results this time as much as in the past


:banhim:


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 12, 2007)

jroyce said:


> ^^ My wife gets home before me usually so I don't even get the option to open it up. Last time it was opened about 2 hours before I even got home. :smileyballs:


My wife called me at work and only said "It's here"... my response was "what does it say?"... I then asked her to open it... she gave me the good news and I did a victory lap around the office and some of the guys in my group bought me a few beers on the way home!

What a great feeling!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 12, 2007)

I was home alone. My wifey and kids were on vacation in P.R. Did not celebrate. Just went to work next day and the people I worked with could not care less. Ask me if that took out the satisfaction from me. Nope.

It was a great feeling.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife is off after next Wednesday, so she might be there for the grand opening. I'm predictting it'll come next Friday, and I'm home before the mail gets there Fridays.


----------

